# Guild Wars 2 Livestream am 3. Beta Event



## BassT (17. Juli 2012)

Das dritte und letzte Beta Event startet am Freitag dem 20.07.2012 um 21:00 Uhr und geht bis Montag 23.07.2012 um 9:00 Uhr.

Da  danach auch der Release am 28.08.2012 nicht mehr weit entfernt ist,  habe ich mir für das letzte Event ein passendes Thema ausgedacht.
Alle  Rassen werden mit verschiedenen Klassen ca. 5 Stunden angespielt und  der Einstieg ins Spiel wird besonders anfängerfreundlich erklärt.
Wer  sich also einen Eindruck von Guild Wars 2 bilden möchte, oder sich  optimal auf den Release vorbereiten will, hiermit erhaltet Ihr die  Gelegenheit.*

Zusammenfassung:*


Stream Details:​ 
*Streaming Start: Fr. 20.07. um 21:00*
Streaming Zeitplan: http://goo.gl/2I3ZC
Livestream 720p: debasht (mindestens 4mbit Download erforderlich)​ Livestream 480p: own3D.tv - debasht Gaming - Livestream (mindestens 720kb)
​ 
Information zum Event Thema: "Gw2 Starter Guide":

- Alle Rassen werden mit verschiedenen Klassen ca. 5 Stunden angespielt
- Anfängerfreundliche Erklärungen und Tipps für den ersten Einstieg ins Spiel
- Zeitplan mit Rassen- / Klassenkombinationen im Streaming Kalender meines Twitch.tv Channels.
- Nach dem Event werden alle Aufnahmen in meinem Youtube Channel veröffentlicht



*Alles weitere erfahrt Ihr in meinem Youtube-Ankündigungsvideo:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frdHiUy7Jl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Falls Ihr mich und mein Projekt unterstützen wollt, dann abonniert bitte meinen twitch.tv Channel: debasht
Mit  genügend Abonnementen und Zuschauern, kann ich dann den Stream in noch  besserer Qualität zur Verfügung stellen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr  einschaltet und am Event teilnehmt!


----------

